# 24HR Military style dial wanted



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

View Advert


*24HR Military style dial wanted*

A bit of a long shot but I am in need of a 24 hour military style dial that will fit a Seiko 7s26 crown at 4 . cheers John




*Advertiser*

jsud2002



*Date*

24/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£10.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

